# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENTA DE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA EN PARACAS (ICA-PERÚ)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Ofrecemos para la venta, terreno agrícola ubicado en el Km. 245 de la carretera de desvío a Paracas (Ica-Perú), que tiene las siguientes características: 
El área total es de 426.50 Has, inscritas en registros públicos en 4 lotes: 
1-      20.5  Has               11004195
2-      81.0 Has                11004194
3-      150.0 Has              11005916
4-      175.0 Has              11006975 
Con: 
 - 150 Has con equipo de riego. 
 - 9 pozos con licencia, de los cuales 4 estan electrificados. 
 - 6 casetas de bombeo. 
 - Instalaciones para oficinas y almacen. 
Se ha sembrado cebolla amarilla, páprika y espárragos comercializados en el mercado interno y para exportación. Adjuntamos imágenes del terreno, de los cultivos y del plano de ubicación. 
Los interesados pueden solicitar más información o una visita al campo, escribiéndome a mi correo personal *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*; o respondiendo este mismo tema.  
SaludosTemas similares: Venta de Terreno Agrícola en Paiján (Ascope, La Libertad) - Perú TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 6.0 HAS VENTA DE TERRENO EN VENTANILLA Venta de terreno agricola de 2.3 has en huaura-vegueta con sembrio de vid venta de terreno

----------


## Edgar S.H

Estimado Bruno, Cual es el precio referencial por Hectarea.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Edgar: 
El dueño del terreno está partiendo con el precio de US$4.5 millones por todo el predio, pero está dispuesto a escuchar las contrapropuestas de las personas interesadas en comprar el terreno. 
Cualquier cosa me avisas. 
Saludos

----------

